# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  chickenhawk Ben Stein beats the war drum

## Thrashertm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_r6Yiii9HQ

The comments on the vid are priceless.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Ben Stein is a joke...

Don't think "chickenhawk" fits him, though. He tried to enlist but they rejected him due to asthma.

----------


## doodle

While going bankrupt economically for US is not going to be a picnic for US public, but on the other hand cutting funding on foreign wars could greatly jeoperdize US  ability to defend Israel and its interests. Both Israeli agents in the video therefore have a point.

And the first guy forgets to mention what our leaders abroad were saying:




> *In one example, bulldozers in East Jerusalem on Sunday tore down the vacant old Shepherd Hotel, clearing the way for construction of 20 Jewish housing units. Speaking in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton condemned the demolition as a "disturbing development"* that undermines efforts to establish a separate Palestinian state and "contradicts the logic of a reasonable and necessary agreement between the parties on the status of Jerusalem."


http://www.latimes.com/news/nationwo...,6423542.story

----------


## lester1/2jr

this guy is INSANE. "what if Iran invades Saudi Arabia" what if anyone invades anyone?

"the numbers of dollars spent is meaningless!"

----------


## CharlesTX

Why is Spitzer so accomodating to this dork?  Get Jack Hunter or Pat Buchanan to question him.

----------


## amy31416

> Why is Spitzer so accomodating to this dork?  Get Jack Hunter or Pat Buchanan to question him.


Spitzer is part of the Israel-first Borg collective too.

I swear, they're like a bunch of damn zombies.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Get Jack Hunter or Pat Buchanan to question him.


Then Stein would call them "anti-Semitic" like he did to Ron Paul. That's all these morons can say when you question or criticize Israel or even question the wars that we are in.

----------


## lester1/2jr

There is no tradition of conservatism or liberalism that this is a part of.

----------


## TexanRudeBoy

> while going bankrupt economically for us is not going to be a picnic for us public,* but on the other hand cutting funding on foreign wars could greatly jeoperdize us  ability to defend israel and its interests.* both israeli agents in the video therefore have a point.
> 
> And the first guy forgets to mention what our leaders abroad were saying:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationwo...,6423542.story


who $#@!ing cares?!?!?

----------


## HazyHusky420

> but on the other hand cutting funding on foreign wars could greatly jeoperdize US  ability to defend Israel and its interests.


Screw Israel. My statist side says America First.

----------


## cindy25

> Why is Spitzer so accomodating to this dork?  Get Jack Hunter or Pat Buchanan to question him.


1) Spitzer is Jewish first, American 2nd
2) Spitzer wants to run for Mayor of NYC

----------


## oyarde

> this guy is INSANE. "what if Iran invades Saudi Arabia" what if anyone invades anyone?
> 
> "the numbers of dollars spent is meaningless!"


Why is there any reason to believe Iran would invade Saud ?

----------


## ctiger2

> Ben Stein is a joke....


Anti-Semite!

----------


## oyarde

> Anti-Semite!


Pretty good

----------


## Brooklyn Red Leg

> Ben Stein is a joke...
> 
> Don't think "chickenhawk" fits him, though.


Well....that depends on which definition of 'chickenhawk' you're using. There is one definition that means 'older gay male who seduces younger men for sexual gratification'....

----------


## Matt Collins



----------

